# South Carolina transport needed



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry for the short notice, SCMR is in need of a tranpsort for Sunday 3/30/14 from North Augusta, SC to Charlotte, NC for our new little rescue Clint Eastwood, he is fully vetted.

We have a foster home in Eden, NC, she is willing to drive to Charlotte, NC to meet someone (4 hr round trip for her).

If there is one person that can make the 2 hour trip or several that can share the drive, it would be much appreciated. :wub:

Please help us to help Clint get to his foster home.

Thanks so much!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

we may have a pilot volunteer, fingers crossed!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope so Debi. Was the word spread on FB too? Bigger pool of people who might know someone in that area. Let us know if there's still a need.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks, we did post on fb, but it does look like we have a pilot!!! so happy that we can get Clint to his foster home soon! He had his vetting done yesterday and is doing well, the vet is issuing a health certificate for his "adventure" and will be leaving sometime tomorrow!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

carley said:


> thanks, we did post on fb, but it does look like we have a pilot!!! so happy that we can get Clint to his foster home soon! He had his vetting done yesterday and is doing well, the vet is issuing a health certificate for his "adventure" and will be leaving sometime tomorrow!


Gee I somehow missed the idea that it was a pilot -- don't know why I read it quickly and thought when you said pilot volunteer it was someone trying out transport. :blink: Okay I slept in this morning so out of it. But a PILOT!! Terrific!! A friend of my husband's boyfriend, Sid, is a pilot who does dog rescue out of southern NJ to other areas. Very expensive for them to do each run (sometimes $1500) and they try to get donations but thats tough so he often does it for multiple dogs. Often all the costs come out of his own pocket. And also has to fit into his schedule. I'm so in awe of those pilots!! I think it's combining two of their loves - flying and rescue pets.:chili::chili: Keep us posted of his trip!!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

yes, happy dance, we are a go with a PILOT volunteer!

[FONT=&quot]very nice of the pilot friend, it is very expensive, and it's just so great they will help out the rescues this way! And fortunately, they can put the expense on taxes to itemize, that will help a little[/FONT].

They will be flying out Sunday, providing the weather is good, he happens to have family on the end so he may get to fit in a visit!

YAY, so very happy!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Great news, that Clint is a cutie isn't he?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:


carley said:


> yes, happy dance, we are a go with a PILOT volunteer!
> 
> [FONT=&quot]very nice of the pilot friend, it is very expensive, and it's just so great they will help out the rescues this way! And fortunately, they can put the expense on taxes to itemize, that will help a little[/FONT].
> 
> ...


----------

